# Baby Crib



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

I just found out that my wife is expecting our next miracle, and i thought that it would be nice to build him/ her a crib. I was wondering if anyone knew where i might find some woodworking plans around the spring or woodlands area or even online?


 Thanks in advance!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is some plans you can get online.
http://www.a-plus-woodworking-plans.com/cribs.htm

PS congratulation on the new baby.

FishBone


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks fishbone thats exactly what i was looking for


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

*Congratulations!!*

I have some here at the house in Cypress. It is to the 3 in 1 style bed. Makes a crib, day bed and double bed. I should have some of the templates that I made as well. I got them at Rockler as well as there hardware kit.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks tewltime! how difficult is the construction of that 3 in 1? i went to woodcraft this past friday looking for plans but they only had two to choose from and neither looked like something the wife would like


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

*Not too bad*

It was not too bad at all. It does take some time though. I built the one for my grand-daughter out of white oak and will not do that again. LOL It splinters too easily during the router work. I will try and find some pictures on my work computer, the hard drive crashed on the home and I lost those I had here.

Here is a link to the plans on it. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10522&filter=bed%20plans


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

update on the crib..... just found out we are having TWINS! oh boy! looks like i'm going to need more wood!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Congratulations - sounds like you better get busy.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

What a shocker. Congrats.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

First off, Congratulations and congratulations!
Second, you could build a set of these...I think I still have the plans ??


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks guys i apreciate it! The wife wanted me to make a crib that would convert into a bed later as he/she got older but now that i have to make two i think the plans that End Tuition has might work best for the budget and the amount of time i have available. I have allready cleaned out the garage and dusted off all my tools to get started, i'll post some pics as the work progresses.


----------

